# Dawn Patrol Passion



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

There's something awesome about riding to the trails before the sun rises and rolling through the woods as morning's dew settles on the logs, as the first rays of sunshine dapple through the leaves. For a brief moment, you're completely alone, no one to listen to you pant as you crush climbs or hear you grunt as you manual over a log. Just you, your bike and the trail in a sublime rolling meditation. There is nothing else, no work, no worries, no KOM's, no traffic; at this hour, these trails are yours and yours alone.

For the love of Dawn Patrol


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gah! morning people!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't hate on the morning. Sometimes I get in a morning ride before I go to bed, sometimes, it's before I go to work.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Lovely morning pic. Thanks for sharing your ride perspective.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Harold said:


> gah! morning people!



View attachment 964311


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Very cool! I'm a fan of early rides too, especially over summer it's good to get out before it gets too hot.

IMO there's no such thing as "morning people", just those who are enlightened enough to know it's worth dragging your arse outa bed early to make the most of the day, and those who are too lazy to try!


----------



## VARiderSR (Feb 23, 2007)

Mornings are ok if I can convince myself to get in bed early enough the night before. One problem around here in SW Virginia is the high humidity in the summer. Often the air is so thick and heavy early in the a.m. Still fun, though.


----------



## socaltrailrider (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm a big fan of dawn patrol as well. My Friday ride started at 5:45 am. Sleeping in tomorrow and not starting until 6:30........

Pic from the top of the hill


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

***


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

David R said:


> IMO there's no such thing as "morning people", just those who are enlightened enough to know it's worth dragging your arse outa bed early to make the most of the day, and those who are too lazy to try!


Morning people don't need to drag their asses out of bed. They wake up so FULL OF ENERGY that the just can't wait to spring out of bed and do whatever. Exercising at O-dark-Thirty makes them energized for the whole day. Or so they tell us, while insisting that everyone else's bodies work that way too.

Anyone can get up early, but not everyone benefits from that schedule. For me, the effect was like being jetlagged all the time.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

If it's cold then it's hard to get motivated to get out of bed. In the Phoenix summer, it can be in the 90's at sunrise, and it only gets hotter from there, so I am a little more motivated. It's just a matter of mind over mattress.

Although a beautiful sunset can be soothing, there is something inspiring about watching a gorgeous sunrise on the trail. A couple from last summer...


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

andytiedye said:


> Anyone can get up early, but not everyone benefits from that schedule. For me, the effect was like being jetlagged all the time.


I work rotating shifts on the railway, that feeling is my life, I threw my body clock out the window a long time ago!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

29er4ever said:


> Although a beautiful sunset can be soothing, there is something inspiring about watching a gorgeous sunrise on the trail. A couple from last summer...


Damn, those are beautiful crack of dawn shots. I'm coming riding with you


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

29er4ever said:


> If it's cold then it's hard to get motivated to get out of bed. In the Phoenix summer, it can be in the 90's at sunrise, and it only gets hotter from there, so I am a little more motivated. It's just a matter of mind over mattress.
> 
> Although a beautiful sunset can be soothing, there is something inspiring about watching a gorgeous sunrise on the trail. A couple from last summer...
> 
> ...


I am not a morning person, but I am glad you are in the summer . Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

andytiedye said:


> Morning people don't need to drag their asses out of bed. They wake up so FULL OF ENERGY that the just can't wait to spring out of bed and do whatever. Exercising at O-dark-Thirty makes them energized for the whole day. Or so they tell us, while insisting that everyone else's bodies work that way too.
> 
> Anyone can get up early, but not everyone benefits from that schedule. For me, the effect was like being jetlagged all the time.


Don't get me wrong - mornings are beautiful. I was a morning person once. I was waking up bright and chipper before sunrise in the morning, and able to watch the sun come up while feeling great.

That doesn't happen anymore, no matter how hard I try. I can drag myself out of bed at the same time if I really motivate myself to do it, but I don't feel great in the morning. I have an extended period of feeling like garbage before I can get going. An extended period of illness wrecked my circadian rhythms. I usually don't feel bright right when I wake up unless I get 10+hrs of sound sleep.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

My GF owns a gastropub. Before we met, i'd wake up at 5:30 , make coffee, start working and be done by 10:30 am. Now a days, it's often hard to get started by 10:30, but i still love me a good dan patrol ride, if i can get going. I start an office job tomorrow after many years of self employment, starting a ride at 6:00 am may soon become my best option for a ride.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Dawn is best experienced at the end of a long night of dancing.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

I try to get up early too.

Here is a humble crack of dawner shot from a National Park not far from home. The ye olde rigid SS makes it a bit more entertaining.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

This time of year in the mid atlantic, the only time you can ride is at dawn for most of the winter. When the sun gets high in late morning, trails thaw and turn into mud pits, then freeze again overnight. Lots of early morning 20 degree rides this year.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Great shots (esp 29er4ever's!), and great sentiment. Nothing like overcoming bed gravity and joining the creatures with nobody around.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a great ride this morning!









Instagram


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

OK, I'm going to go way overboard.
It's not so much that I love getting up early... I just hate missing out on a ride when early morning is the only time to make it happen. Sometimes it's a run or a hike, esp. when trails are off-limits to bikes, but most often it's a ride.

My back yard sees some great light.
Pre dawn, getting ready to go.








We keep the camera handy for mornings like this
















The moon was still up looking West








Michaux SF, Pennsylvania.








Lake Melton, TN








Dawn hike after an overnight squall








The light was very nice that morning despite my failed attempts to really capture it














Last snow ride last year








It's usually worth it to me to get up early and get going. There are almost always deer and turkeys... sometimes an owl or a coyote. No cars. Quiet. Cool. And I still have the whole day left.
Thanks for all the great pix. Seeing the potential, maybe I will take my photos more seriously in the future.

-F


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Interesting reading on larks, owls and hummingbird patterns.

I'm a lark for sure ( happily awake and up between 5 and 7 am); bedtime is always between 10 and 11 pm, even though I'm retired and can keep any schedule I like.

Much sympathy for night owls who are forced to function on the typical daytime work schedule.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I also enjoy the sunrise time of day. This was a fun one riding up through the thick valley fog, suddenly the sky opened up. Awesome.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

These are great pictures and and writeups everybody! I wish I was more of a morning person, I'm more of a nightowl. That's just how it is for me. There was a time when I rode in the mornings, I might have to try to get that program going again.

Great thread.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mookie said:


> These are great pictures and and writeups everybody! I wish I was more of a morning person, I'm more of a nightowl. That's just how it is for me. There was a time when I rode in the mornings, I might have to try to get that program going again.
> 
> Great thread.


Now you've got some of that 'rich content' going Mookie.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Now you've got some of that 'rich content' going Mookie.


Lol, I have some rich content floating around here somewhere.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*In the mountains around Ogden, UT.*


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Some mornings are better than others for getting going.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*First Light on the Grand Canyon Rim*


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I needed to get in a ride before my ride, so I started early.
A little fog upriver gave it the look of a fire.








-F


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I love an early morning ride on two conditions:

1. It's summer time. I can't handle the cold. I'm cold when it's below 70.

2. I'm not the first on the trail. Spiderwebs...no thanks!


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Eat Silk!


----------



## seandm (Mar 18, 2004)

4:30 am here in the southwest, need to beat the heat and see the sunrise over the mtns.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mmm...love me the winter mornings. i am definitely NOT a morning person, but the only time of year I will purposefully get up is in the winter to do a ride in the morning. Love the crisp air, the solitude. I am used to getting up early in the past to be at the ice rink in the winter so this is a continuation of that ritual. I would commute in the winter but the logistics of my job don't allow me to do that right now.

In the summer, (well, year 'round I guess) I am an evening rider...Dusk Patrol I guess. I hate the heat, so if I ride for pleasure in the summer, it is in the evening after the sun goes away and the humidity dies down. I commute to work during the day when I can, so i am in the heat in that aspect...don't like it, but I do it.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

@29er4ever

incredible pics. i grew up in southern california, but went to college in tucson. yes, the sunrises and sunsets there are awesome...as is the mtb'ing.

if you surf, then the dawn patrol simply part of life and a necessity to avoid crowds and increase the odds of better surf conditions.

it is in my blood. there is no dragging me out of bed. it is go-time at 5am with no issues. there is something very gratifying about returning home after accomplishing something while the rest of your town is still sound asleep.

having said that, i cannot stay awake past 10pm unless highly caffeinated.:eekster: i am sure i miss out on the other end of things..


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> having said that, i cannot stay awake past 10pm unless highly caffeinated.:eekster: *i am sure i miss out on the other end of things..*


Yeah, I always thought I could get into the live music scene if the band started playing at 9 am instead of 11 o'clock at night......


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

June Bug said:


> Yeah, I always thought I could get into the live music scene if the band started playing at 9 am instead of 11 o'clock at night......


funny cause I have played in the live music scene for 20+ years and have always wondered the same thing....couldn't we start playing at like 6pm and end around 11? I am a total night owl, but 4am load-ins after a 6 hour gig is never fun

Love the music and playing though, so I always have just dealt with it.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Man's best freind loves the dawn patrol.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ wonderful image!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^^ yep....screw it, I am leaving work now to go ride...


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

A few from my early morning rides. I love having the trails all to myself.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

*Today's Crack of Dawner.........*

Here you go folks. The nicest part of early rides is not seeing many people.

This is from trails nearby to my place in Sydney. Not far from Suburbia but still have 2 kangaroos hiding away and giving me that 'Hey there, I'm not moving in a big hurry' on the access road a few minutes earlier. Cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Glad this thread is back at the top. Pretty motivating photos...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

it's getting to be that time of year to rekindle my passion...


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Hound at dawn.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning ride from last week.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

andytiedye said:


> Morning people don't need to drag their asses out of bed. They wake up so FULL OF ENERGY that the just can't wait to spring out of bed and do whatever. Exercising at O-dark-Thirty makes them energized for the whole day. Or so they tell us, while insisting that everyone else's bodies work that way too.
> 
> Anyone can get up early, but not everyone benefits from that schedule. For me, the effect was like being jetlagged all the time.


Tried that some years ago and didn't quite worked for me. Will go out and ride at 5:00am, great feeling about about mid morning will start to doze off at work even thou I consider myself a morning person.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

As much as I like the idea of early morning rides, my legs just don't work that well until later in the day. Hot summers over here mean that we have to resort to either dawn patrols or night rides, but usually it's the latter.

I do enjoy the silence and stillness of the mountain at dawn though.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I love me early early morning rides. During the summers have no problems rolling out at 3:00/4:00am. Cool temps...empty trails. Plus I can ride for 7-10 hrs and still be home around noon.

Not so much a fan during the winter months...not a fan of the cold.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Stop for breakfast on the approach to Ben Lomond peak.*


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Every day is dawn patrol day :thumbsup: Not always on the trail bike, but we take what we can get.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Every day is dawn patrol day :thumbsup: Not always on the trail bike, but we take what we can get.


Damn, that looks like a great commute. You must really love your job :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

This is how most of November looks (from dawn till dusk) in southern Germany


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> This is how most of November looks (from dawn till dusk) in southern Germany
> 
> View attachment 1026244


That reminds me of the time i spent at Graffenwoer in the late 80's & early 90's...


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I love to be the first one out on the trail in the morning, I call it drawing cobweb sweep!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

I've done plenty of cobweb cleaning this morning. Atleast you know you were the first one there :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

C'mon folks... dawn is actually _later_ these days!








(although this one is from back in August)

-F


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Fleas said:


> C'mon folks... dawn is actually _later_ these days!
> 
> View attachment 1046406
> 
> ...


where is this?


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

The clock went off early again :thumbsup:


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

I am a morning person. Spring, summer, fall, winter, I'm up before the sun and on my way. This is when nobody needs me. This is when the world is quiet. This is when the roads and trails are empty.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Gigantic said:


> where is this?


Cuyahoga Valley Nat'l Park - Brecksville, OH, on the Towpath under the Rt. 82 bridge spanning the Cuyahoga river.

-F


----------



## tortfeasor (May 9, 2005)

*I love early morning rides*

Here is one from last spring. I don't have any recent pictures as my morning rides this time of year start and finish in the dark. BTW, this picture is of first tracks on a newly built trail.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

brentos said:


> View attachment 966135


I prob'ly shoulda just PM'd this, but this thread needed a bump anyway.

Where is this?
I can see going really really ridiculously fast down there.

I take it you need to be out before they open?

-F

edit: I found Powder Mountain. I have to think that's it. They even allow fatbikes on their multi-use trail.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Riding across the city at the break of day:








Morning light on Philadelphia's Belmont Plateau, laying out a race course:








Trail Building Dawn Patrol Passion:








More Trail Building Passion in the early morning:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

A good thread to bump

A few from this last summer's early rides.
























Almost makes getting up at 4 am worth it. Almost.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Bumpity bump! 

Up at 4:45a :yawn:

Done riding and on my way to work just ahead of the rising sun.









Thanks to my niece for the photo idea. Sorry it's such a bad pic, but there are only ~4 days a year when the rising sun is lined up with the road. The bike is partially visible on my truck rack.

-F


----------



## Banzaibikes1 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Sunrise at Folsom Lake*


----------



## Banzaibikes1 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Lucked out....right moment in time this AM*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Can't believe I've never noticed this thread before today. Dawn is my favorite time of the day to ride, and as a trail patrol volunteer I can actually say my rides are usually official dawn patrols. I love a good sunrise! Here are a few from the past several months.


----------



## Banzaibikes1 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Folsom Lake*

I


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Luckily dawn is about 9:30-10am here, which coincides nicely with when I get up on the weekend.


----------



## Banzaibikes1 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Welcome new day!*







*






*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Can't believe I've never noticed this thread before today.


I just found it, and I honestly thought you were the OP.


----------



## Banzaibikes1 (Oct 17, 2019)

*New day*


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

Frequent early riser and early rider new to this thread, thanks to all who posted pictures. This time of year you don't even have to get up very early to see the sun rise.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> I just found it, and I honestly thought you were the OP.


Ha! Ha! :thumbsup:

Here are a few from this morning's slog through the snow:


----------



## Banzaibikes1 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Dirt church*

View attachment 129989


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had a good sunrise this morning.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I love riding in the mornings before work, I can go right out my garage and get on the trails. I'll take some pics and post them.

Great shots guys, ain't nothing like riding as the sun comes up.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Early Saturday before everything melted. Managed to set out at the exact moment when lights were no longer needed.








-F


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We got up above the fog this morning.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last dawn patrol of the decade


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Used to poach Mt Tam from 0600 - 0800 when I worked as a FF in the area back in the day. ALL singlrtracks were “legal” at those hours, very rarely saw a soul where I rode. 

Something to be said for riding early AM.....Aside from the beauty.


----------



## craig2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

First fatty ride of the new year- Jan 1st 2020. Temps were below freezing and snow was packed and firm! Holyoke Range Amherst, MA


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I have received a lot of compliments on this one.
I got my morning ride in, and ended up being late for work trying to get to a vantage point for this pic.










Earlier, everything was red and black before it went orange (not my pic)









-F


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

If I don’t get on the trail before sunrise, I likely wouldn’t be able to ride much. Pre-work rides have become like therapy for me.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

My favorite part of a Dawn Patrol ride is listening to the forest come to life as the first rays of sun light filter through the leaves and the sleepy-eyed deer look on in perplexed wonder.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

craig2007 said:


> First fatty ride of the new year- Jan 1st 2020. Temps were below freezing and snow was packed and firm! Holyoke Range Amherst, MA
> View attachment 1308425


This photo deserves to be enlarged... wish it had been taken in pano mode but now I'm nitpicking -- super cool shot regardless and looks like it was a terrific ride. 
=sParty


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had some good sky yesterday morning for dawn patrol. A couple of deer startling out of the grasses on the high side of the singletrack while it was still dark was startling and unsettling. First thought is always mountain lion when hearing a rustling from above at dawn or dusk.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

p0is0n0ak said:


> My favorite part of a Dawn Patrol ride is listening to the forest come to life as the first rays of sun light filter through the leaves and the sleepy-eyed deer look on in perplexed wonder.
> View attachment 1959536


Like the bike-on-rack pix. I have a few myself.

-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cold, dry, and still with good spring dirt. 🤘🏻


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^
Nice!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, bike needs washed, but what a beautiful morning!









-F


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

A dirty bike is a happy bike!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We got into some fog at the top of the mountain on Monday dawn patrol


















Wednesday dawn patrol was sunny


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Ideal conditions this morning as long as the jacket is handy


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Heavy skies portend a washed out weekend.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The sun is coming up so early right now that it is hard to get very far up the mountain before sunrise. 


















Not all of our dawn patrols are by bike right now.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

A moist, grassy dawn ride.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Been varying the time of day and direction we ride our favorite loops, trying to catch sight of the local pack.

Keep coming upon fresher and fresher tracks, but no in-the-fur sightings as yet.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Most every Wednesday...









And today I was so quiet and fast that there were animals everywhere.

-F


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Love the fresh early morning hours. And it’s about the only time you can ride in the desert SW this time of year. Wire Mesa near Zion NP.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I left the house at dawn without having a jacket with me. Rare occurrence.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ghood said:


> I left the house at dawn without having a jacket with me. Rare occurrence.


GReat photo. Love the high country at dawn. Where in Montana is that. I live at 6500' in Northern Nevada it is rarely over 6 at dawn even during the hottest heat waves. Usually more like low to mid-fifties in the summer so I get where you're coming from. I usually save my Hurricane/St. George riding for the winter, but sometimes find myself trying to work around the heat in the summer.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

KRob said:


> GReat photo. Love the high country at dawn. Where in Montana is that. I live at 6500' in Northern Nevada it is rarely over 6 at dawn even during the hottest heat waves. Usually more like low to mid-fifties in the summer so I get where you're coming from. I usually save my Hurricane/St. George riding for the winter, but sometimes find myself trying to work around the heat in the summer.


It’s Missoula. I was at about 3,600 feet. Early morning summer riding is hard to beat.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The mullein is big enough to lean a bike on this year. Bees were digging it this morning.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

No worries about bears up in the hills on trash day😆


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

7:30am and I'm already bushwhacking. I swear this old trail just evaporated. Came up zero. Still had fun, and saw a really nice 8pt buck. He followed me! No pic, tho.










-F


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Hawes in Mesa, AZ: Soaking in the sunrise before I drop in. Dawn patrol is the only real options for day riding in AZ summers. Minimal riders on the trail though.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I forgot I had this one. 12/20/15
There was no snow, but it was maybe 18F outside. Turned into a beautiful day









-F


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Been an early riser for a long time... need to get motivated for cold weather ops again.

19 F outside now and I'm not feeling the mojo to go check out the (often very cool cloud formations during winter) sunrise.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good morning ride today.


----------

